# VR6 Swap into MKIII - DIY Information Verification



## Audi_VWOwner (Apr 26, 2005)

Ok, please verify if this list is complete to perform a VR swap into a 94 manual Jetta 2.0 GL:
Donor Car 93 Passat GLX
Passat VR ECU
Passat VR Transmission
Passat VR Engine 
Passat VR Wiring Harness [all and any inside engine bay]
Passat VR Down pipe
Passat VR Manifold
Passat VR Catalytic converter
Passat VR clutch slave Cylinder

Jetta VR Radiator
Jetta VR Radiator Support
Jetta VR Fans
Jetta VR Gauge Cluster
Jetta VR Gauge Cluster Harness
Jetta VR Clutch Master Cylinder
Jetta VR Shifter Box* 
Jetta VR Hydraulic Line from the Clutch Master Cylinder*
*Can't I use the one's from the Passat? Why or Why not?









*PLEASE NOTE: IF YOU HAVE NEVER DONE THIS BEFORE OR ‘THINK’ YOU KNOW PLEASE DO NOT WASTE SPACE AND POST – I AM TRYING TO COMPILE CORRECT INFORMATION FOR ALL .*


----------



## G60Driver (Mar 6, 2002)

*Re: VR6 Swap into MKIII - DIY Information Verification (Audi_VWOwner)*

Passat shifter box should work fine. I used my donor Passat shifter box when swapping it's VR into my old 95 cabrio. You can also use the passat's clutch master cylinder *IF* you swap the passat pedal cluster into your jetta. Reason is, the passat clutch MS has a shorter rod, made for the passat pedal cluster. So you could either spend the time swapping pedals or spend the scratch to buy the golf/jetta III clutch master cyl.
I also used the passat hydraulic line and slave cyl from the clutch master cyl.
Plus, you *do* need the jetta III VR cluster but it should plug right into your old Jetta III 2.0 cluster harness. I didn't swap harnesses in my cabrio although my turn signals didn't show up in my cluster. That might be why. But otherwise, it worked fine with the 2.0 cluster harness.


----------



## 93vr (Mar 25, 2005)

*Re: VR6 Swap into MKIII - DIY Information Verification (Audi_VWOwner)*

front sub frame will be needed........from a vr mk3 im not sure if the B4 front subframe will work try it out......you can save time if you keep it 4 lug just keep the rear 2.0 subframe in and just change the mount....but if you go 5 lug im not so sure if the rear axle beam will work but i could be wrong on that..........other than that you look pritty good for ur first time.....good luck http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Audi_VWOwner (Apr 26, 2005)

*Re: VR6 Swap into MKIII - DIY Information Verification (93vr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *93vr* »_front sub frame will be needed........from a vr mk3 im not sure if the B4 front subframe will work try it out......you can save time if you keep it 4 lug just keep the rear 2.0 subframe in and just change the mount....but if you go 5 lug im not so sure if the rear axle beam will work but i could be wrong on that..........other than that you look pritty good for ur first time.....good luck http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Your wrong - I do not need a subframe - the 2.0's front and rear subframe will be able to support the VR. 
The Passat VR mounts are going to be placed onto the 2.0's frame. 
This car is going to remain 4-lug, so I do not need any new sub frames, axels, nor control arms. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
Anyone, with any *GOOD *information???


----------



## Audi_VWOwner (Apr 26, 2005)

*Re: VR6 Swap into MKIII - DIY Information Verification (G60Driver)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G60Driver* »_ . . . spend the scratch to buy the golf/jetta III clutch master cyl..

Thanks for the info/advice a new Jetta VR Clutch Mater Cylinder runs about $86 @ Germanautoparts - $80 sounds worth it compared w/ screwing around with pedals! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Now the question is if I use a Jetta VR Clutch Master Cylinder, Can I still use the Passat's Hydraulic line and Passat's Slave Cylinder???










_Quote, originally posted by *G60Driver* »_Plus, you *do* need the jetta III VR cluster 

Check - I understand that I'll need that and I'm going to get one ASAP http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *G60Driver* »_ . . . it should plug right into your old Jetta III 2.0 cluster harness. I didn't swap harnesses in my cabrio although my turn signals didn't show up in my cluster. 

I purchased the VR Cluster Harness, now how do I go about hooking it up?? Do I have to splice and dice some wiring or can it plug and play??? Do you know? 

Thanks for sharing your experiences. Now gimme more info











_Modified by Audi_VWOwner at 6:15 AM 1-25-2006_


----------



## G60Driver (Mar 6, 2002)

*Re: VR6 Swap into MKIII - DIY Information Verification (Audi_VWOwner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi_VWOwner* »_$80 sounds worth it compared w/ screwing around with pedals! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

I agree but some people would rather save the money and do more work.









_Quote, originally posted by *Audi_VWOwner* »_Now the question is if I use a Jetta VR Clutch Master Cylinder, Can I still use the Passat's Hydraulic line and Passat's Slave Cylinder???









I can't say for certain but my gut reaction is "yes". The reason I say this is because the only difference I've been able to see in the passat vs. golf/jetta master cyls is the length of the rod that goes to the pedal assy. The connections on the engine bay side look identical.

_Quote, originally posted by *Audi_VWOwner* »_I purchased the VR Cluster Harness, now how do I go about hooking it up?? Do I have to splice and dice some wiring or can it plug and play??? Do you know? 

Don't know for certain since I went ahead and used my 2.0 cluster harness. However I would see no reason it wouldn't be plug-and-play since the VR cars and 2.0 cars use the same fusebox. Would make sense that it would plug right in. I seriously doubt you'll have to splice anything, but again, this is me guessing.










_Quote, originally posted by *Audi_VWOwner* »_Thanks for sharing your experiences. Now gimme more info









Anytime! I know it's always nicer to hear from those who have actually DONE the swaps rather than the vortexers who always "post what they've read someone else say".







Good luck with your swap!
-T.J.


----------



## 93vr (Mar 25, 2005)

*Re: VR6 Swap into MKIII - DIY Information Verification (Audi_VWOwner)*

im sorry i must of not done 6 vr6 mk2...3 1.8t swaps....and a hand full of mk3 vr6......sorry......my information is not helpfull




_Modified by 93vr at 12:48 PM 1-25-2006_


----------



## Audi_VWOwner (Apr 26, 2005)

*Re: VR6 Swap into MKIII - DIY Information Verification (93vr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *93vr* »_im sorry i must of not done 6 vr6 mk2...3 1.8t swaps....and a hand full of mk3 vr6......sorry......my information is not helpfull

Dude, I've seen and spoken with umpteen ppl who confirm and are driving around without a VR Subframe, it is not a necessity with the swap. 
I'm not saying you can't do it -- I'm just saying that the car will run just as well without VR Subframe and keep the 2.0's. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
I am trying to put together a bare bones list of 'must haves' in order to swap a VR and make it run - Thanks, for your input


----------



## G60Driver (Mar 6, 2002)

*Re: VR6 Swap into MKIII - DIY Information Verification (Audi_VWOwner)*

I can absolutely confirm that *MY* MK3 cabrio 2.0 - VR swap did NOT require changing the front subframe or rear K-frame because both were EXACTLY the same as the VR ones. Every MK3 front subframe that I've looked at were all exactly the same whether 2.0 or VR6.


----------



## Audi_VWOwner (Apr 26, 2005)

Thank you, sir! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

